# Finally Have An Outback!!



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, at least I can say I was well prepared to buy! I found a one owner, hardly used '05 25RSS on Craigslist. Saw it yesterday and bought it. We are picking it up Friday or Saturday. Best thing about it is it is unmolested and in near new condition. Needs a few things of course but we couldn't be happier!! I will update with pics once I have it home. Ironically, my "Outbackers.com" decals arrived yesterday too so that will be my first mod!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congrats and good luck


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I know that you will love your 25rss. 12.09% of outbackers have one. We love ours, yours should have the better charger/converter also the overhead cabinets in the slide. James


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

i know u have been looking for quite awhile, congrats!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congratulations !!!

Finally, you found one. The wait will have been worth it!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

z-family said:


> Congrats Russ!!! Glad everything worked out for ya! You will love the extra space the 25rss offers over the 21.
> 
> Rob


Thanks Rob!

My wife LOVEd the 25RSS the minute she saw the inside, I will always wonder what it would have been like with a 21. There is a campground in town and we know the owners. I am going to "practice" backing into different types of sites to get a feel for it. It seems rather long!!


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Whoo hoo!! Just in time for 'The Season'. Let the fun begin!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

russlg said:


> My wife LOVEd the 25RSS the minute she saw the inside, I will always wonder what it would have been like with a 21. There is a campground in town and we know the owners. I am going to "practice" backing into different types of sites to get a feel for it. It seems rather long!!


WOOHOO!!! Another Outback in NH!!! We started with the 25rss and it was the absolutely PERFECT camper for us (then they came out with the 28krs and we were smitten all over again!!) As for "always wondering " about the 21 ... once you have your 25....leave the slide in and hang a curtain in the bunk "doorway". _THAT'S_ what a 21 would feel like. You'll be glad it's only a test







And yes, BEFORE you tow it - when you're standing next to it thinking about it for the 1st time - it does "seem" long ... but the 25rss really is very easy to tow and maneuver. Once you've tried it a few times - come pull our 28 ... never again will your 25 seem long!!! (I _still_ can't imagine maneuvering 32'







but lots of folks do that, too!)

*Congratulations*!!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

russlg said:


> Congrats Russ!!! Glad everything worked out for ya! You will love the extra space the 25rss offers over the 21.
> 
> Rob


Thanks Rob!

My wife LOVEd the 25RSS the minute she saw the inside, I will always wonder what it would have been like with a 21. There is a campground in town and we know the owners. I am going to "practice" backing into different types of sites to get a feel for it. It seems rather long!!
[/quote]
Do you want to try backing up with my truck? With a 174" wb and 256" bumper to bumper. James


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CONGRATS AND ENJOY !!!

WE LOVE PICTURES !!!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> My wife LOVEd the 25RSS the minute she saw the inside, I will always wonder what it would have been like with a 21. There is a campground in town and we know the owners. I am going to "practice" backing into different types of sites to get a feel for it. It seems rather long!!


WOOHOO!!! Another Outback in NH!!! We started with the 25rss and it was the absolutely PERFECT camper for us (then they came out with the 28krs and we were smitten all over again!!) As for "always wondering " about the 21 ... once you have your 25....leave the slide in and hang a curtain in the bunk "doorway". _THAT'S_ what a 21 would feel like. You'll be glad it's only a test







And yes, BEFORE you tow it - when you're standing next to it thinking about it for the 1st time - it does "seem" long ... but the 25rss really is very easy to tow and maneuver. Once you've tried it a few times - come pull our 28 ... never again will your 25 seem long!!! (I _still_ can't imagine maneuvering 32'







but lots of folks do that, too!)

*Congratulations*!!
[/quote]

Wolfie... 
On my way to Agawam to see the Outback I saw a sign outside of Sunderland for a restaurant called "Wolfies"!!! I chuckled!! I wish I had a camera!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

russlg said:


> Wolfie...
> On my way to Agawam to see the Outback I saw a sign outside of Sunderland for a restaurant called "Wolfies"!!! I chuckled!! I wish I had a camera!!


GEEEEEEEEZ ..... and I'm not even getting a royalty check or nuttin'!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> CONGRATS!!!!


Your mod page is going to be my guide for a while... funny I didn't see much about a 6 volt conversion on there. I did find alot of info when I searched the Mod section of the forum though!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congrats Russ! I am sure it was worth the wait!!

Eric


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats - your gonna love it!!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Congrats! We are amongst the 12-percenters and love it


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> Congrats Russ! I am sure it was worth the wait!!
> 
> Eric


Thanks!!

i emailed Rick at Campers Inn, they didn't have any used ones at the moment. said they go as fast as they come. He seemed very nice. We are sooo excited!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

russlg said:


> CONGRATS!!!!


Your mod page is going to be my guide for a while... funny I didn't see much about a 6 volt conversion on there. I did find alot of info when I searched the Mod section of the forum though!








[/quote]

Y-Guy already had it converted to 2x6v batteries, so I didn't put much more on my site about it. Really...all you do is get 2x6v and connect them....not much of a MOD, but WELL worth it for anyone that dry camps.


----------



## tdux3+j (Mar 28, 2009)

russlg said:


> Well, at least I can say I was well prepared to buy! I found a one owner, hardly used '05 25RSS on Craigslist. Saw it yesterday and bought it. We are picking it up Friday or Saturday. Best thing about it is it is unmolested and in near new condition. Needs a few things of course but we couldn't be happier!! I will update with pics once I have it home. Ironically, my "Outbackers.com" decals arrived yesterday too so that will be my first mod!!!


Great! We just picked up our new 250rs also!! However it is currently still stuck on the hitch. DOes anyone have any suggestions for trying to get the locking mechanism to release?


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats!!!! you will have soo much fun! and you'll be happy with the extra space....

and a little experience with towing it, and after a while, you'll forget it's back there (my only issue is gas stations---I am PETRIFIED of them lol) but in a campground, everyone is so helpful, you'll never have problems getting into a site---at least I've never had one (but maybe that's cuz I'm a girl so all the guy's come rushing over---you want me to back that in for you, honey?) and then I proceed to back it in and watch their jaws drop lolol

not to thread jack, but is the 25rss the same as the 250rs? anybody know?

again, lotsa fun memories to come and congrats!!!!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

amyk said:


> Congrats!!!! you will have soo much fun! and you'll be happy with the extra space....
> 
> and a little experience with towing it, and after a while, you'll forget it's back there (my only issue is gas stations---I am PETRIFIED of them lol) but in a campground, everyone is so helpful, you'll never have problems getting into a site---at least I've never had one (but maybe that's cuz I'm a girl so all the guy's come rushing over---you want me to back that in for you, honey?) and then I proceed to back it in and watch their jaws drop lolol
> 
> ...


Essentially they are the same. You have a King slide, I have a queen. You have a larger dinette which slides, I have a sofa slide. Your's I believe is a little higher off the ground too and has the cherry cabinets and the LCD TV. Other than that the only other difference is you mat have a payment and do not!!









I am sure there will not be any men running to my aid. I am planning on practicing my camp lot parking before we go out!.


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats!!!! you will have soo much fun! and you'll be happy with the extra space....

and a little experience with towing it, and after a while, you'll forget it's back there (my only issue is gas stations---I am PETRIFIED of them lol) but in a campground, everyone is so helpful, you'll never have problems getting into a site---at least I've never had one (but maybe that's cuz I'm a girl so all the guy's come rushing over---you want me to back that in for you, honey?) and then I proceed to back it in and watch their jaws drop lolol

not to thread jack, but is the 25rss the same as the 250rs? anybody know?

again, lotsa fun memories to come and congrats!!!!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

amyk said:


> Congrats!!!! you will have soo much fun! and you'll be happy with the extra space....
> 
> and a little experience with towing it, and after a while, you'll forget it's back there (my only issue is gas stations---I am PETRIFIED of them lol) but in a campground, everyone is so helpful, you'll never have problems getting into a site---at least I've never had one (but maybe that's cuz I'm a girl so all the guy's come rushing over---you want me to back that in for you, honey?) and then I proceed to back it in and watch their jaws drop lolol
> 
> ...


 Is it the height of the trailer and the fear it will hit the canopy at the gas station or the fact that those places are full of crazy drivers??


----------

